# Basic facilities?



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have the pleasure of visiting the UK in our camping car this year and wondered about basic stuff. We realise there are no aires etc and are happy to wild camp but we do need access to basics like fresh water and waste. So, where can we find this in UK ? Service stations or do we have to visit campsites ?
Sorry, have traweled aboutbut unable to find the answer to such a silly question.
Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For water I ask at petrol stations. I always buy a little fuel too and often buy a few things in their shop. I always check first that they have a tap which works.

For grey water I find the bottom of a hedge or a drain to put it into. I do that very discreetly so I am not seen.

For emptying the toilet cassette I use public toilets being careful to make sure no one is in there, also very discreetly so as not to be seen and I never leave a mess behind me, Alan.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

erneboy said:


> careful to make sure no one is in there, also very discreetly so as not to be seen and I never leave a mess behind me, Alan.


we re not talking George michael then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Most Camping & Caravnning Club sites have a motorhome stopover facility - you can use do all the water & dump etc and have a shower as well.

If you have a CCI card, you can also use their sites at members' rates (they charge extra for non-members) or you can get temporary membership 
http://campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/aboutus/overseas-visitors/


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Although i have read that the UK is " behind" in terms of facilities, i had not realised that there was nothing at all. When we lived there, we didnt have a camping car so never observed what went on. I also notice that its not cheap to get to the island ( and i assume the same problem getting off it!). 
Does that mean not many Europeans tour the UK ? 

Great forum. Thanks again.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've summed it up quite well, salomon!

that's why so many of us go across the channel in the other direction.
But it can be quite cheap to get a crossing on DFDS or P&O. It is easier for "off site" camping in Scotland and the quieter parts of England & Wales, but for most of us it's official sites.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Their are two books that may be of interest to you... in effect they are "clubs".
Motorhome Stopovers and Bri Stops both offer a wide variety of what to all intents are Aires. They are free overnight parking places, with an understanding that you will buy a meal or drink. They often have the usual camping facilities (but not always).
Alan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

You might find this site useful especially the links

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/w-t65237.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your coming for a long trip it might be worth joining the Caravan Club as they have 2500 Certified Location sites across the UK (CL sites).

These are 5 van only sites and are a cross between wild camping and Aires. Facilities are basic but all have fresh water and waste emptying. They range in price per night from as little as £3-£7 for one without hookup to £6-£15 for ones with hookup and at the top end perhaps loos and a shower. Usually you have to ring up and book. When touring I just call the night before and so far I have always got on somewhere even in peak season.

I think membership is about £40 a year but you also get discounts to lots of UK attractions so you could easily make this money back as a tourist. Many of the offers are two for one admission.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Both Caravan Club and Camping & Caravan Club sites are reputed to offer access to motorhome service facilities for a payment of about £5. That would usually include access to toilet/shower blocks. It would be worth phoning ahead to make sure you don't encounter an inflexible warden. But I am sure will be OK with this as long as you are only there for a short while.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

As soon as you arrive in the uk, why nt join the Camping and Caravaning Club (C&CC)

You can then look at staying on the Temporary Holiday Sites(THS) that the District Associations (DA) run, these THS's are all over the UK they have Fresh water, Black and Grey water disposal, and usually, Rubbish removal.

Quite reasonable cost

Steve


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Marinas are usually a good source of fresh water and have accessible taps.


----------

